# My Way. Who did it better ?



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

Who's version of "My Way" do you like better Elvis or Sinatra ?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Oh wow. Is at off season at TLF already? &#128514;


----------



## ENVY23 (Sep 14, 2021)

Limp Bizkit :lol:

I like Elvis, but I gotta give the nod to Sinatra.


----------



## LawnDetail (Apr 15, 2020)

Ware said:


> Oh wow. Is at off season at TLF already? 😂


Lol ! No i seen a Sinatra concert on PBS last night and he was singing My Way and I asked my wife who's version do you like better. We both chose Elvis. Just curious on other opinion. I also posted a update on my Tenacity OD "Live and learn". My favorite time of year for the lawn.


----------

